# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  - --- -

## Aruiteve

«* -* » "" 
 


«» - "" 

: « . » -. . 12 18 . Royal Air Maroc , , , , 12 18 , 12 . ( , ), , . , . ? . . , , . , . « » - . : 14 2022 . , 14. 

- 14 . : 3-1. : 2-1. : 3-1. : 3-0. . 1-1 (1-3 ). : 4-1. : 0-0 (3-1 ). : 6-1. . 2002 , , . . , ( ) , 2018 - , 1962 - , 1958 - , 1954 - ( , , ). , ( ) - , . , - . . « » - . , : , , , , . , . - . : , , , , , , , , -. 

. . : , , , . SPA . , . , . : « . » : « » 1904 . - , - , . Al Bayt Stadium. 

2022 . . , ? Metaratings . , , . . . D (3:1), 2:1. 4 5 -2022, . «» , -2022 . 3000- .. . XI ( , ). . , ( ). , . -2022. . 

. . , , 50 . : Vixit / Shutterstock.com. . . , : , , . , , . , . , . : « . » . , , 5 , «», , Air France, Turkish Airlines ( ). 

, . XIX « , ( ). , , , . . : , ( -), « ( -), » . ? . . -4 : . - , « », « ». 

4. 10 , 22.00 () - . , . 1 1911 . «». , 105- . , « ». 21:00 . Qazaqstan 21:00 . Qazsport 01:00 . Qazaqstan 01:00 - . Qazsport. «-», (-). : « . » . (-1) - 1.90. (+1.5) - 1.53. 



 -  





 -  


 -  
 -  


 -  










 -  



 -  
 -  




 -  
 -  
 -  




 -  






 -  

 -  
 -

----------

